# NGD: Strandberg Boden CL7



## leonardo7 (Sep 13, 2013)

This is one of the most inspiring guitars I have ever played. There is nothing I would change about it. I can't put it down. Chris, you have the best signature guitar I have ever had the pleasure of playing. On paper I knew it was going to be perfect cause of the specs and also cause of being made in the Washburn Custom Shop. It has been confirmed. The quality of this guitar is top shelf and dealing with Paul and Allen at Astral EXR Systems was an all around excellent experience. Its amazing that this guitar was well under $3000. I will just keep it simple and say that this thing is absolutely in that upper league in terms of all around quality, playability, craftsmanship, tone, etc.









































Specs:
25.5"-26.25" scale 
African Mahogany body chambered
Flame maple top
Cocobolo neck
Maple fretboard
EMG 57-7H/66-7H pickups
Stainless frets


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 13, 2013)

How do you like the EMG 57-66 combo? I'm thinking of picking up a set. HNGD!


----------



## User Name (Sep 13, 2013)

sexy


----------



## Samark (Sep 13, 2013)

DAMN! That is insanely awesome!


----------



## ramses (Sep 13, 2013)

Yup, that's nice


----------



## Tommy (Sep 13, 2013)

Goddamn, that is absolutely gorgeous. I want one so bad!!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Sep 14, 2013)

So nice! I'd love one of these. HNGD!


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 14, 2013)

so. nice.


----------



## TheSeventhHead (Sep 14, 2013)

SUPER JEALOUS. I've been gasing so hard for one of those. HNGD man!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 14, 2013)

These guitars are just way too beautiful! How do you like the 57/66 combo???


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 14, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Khoi (Sep 14, 2013)

that is so sick. I love the neck woods. I didn't know you could get it with an Endurneck too which is sick


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 14, 2013)

just WOW


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I am really truly happy with this one. 



TylerRay said:


> How do you like the EMG 57-66 combo? I'm thinking of picking up a set. HNGD!





MetalBuddah said:


> These guitars are just way too beautiful! How do you like the 57/66 combo???



Pickups can only do what the woods will allow. They may very well sound different in a maple neck thru or swamp ash guitar. In this guitar I am actually quite surprised by the pickups. They are really nice sounding in mahogany. The 57 does a nice and creamy purr palm mute well. Also tightens up for that tight and bright djent palm mute. Still has a slight bit of that bright EMG drive but also has that lower output organic touch that a PAF can have. This is what makes is such an interesting pickup. The 66 neck is fluid and airy which I really like, not overly sterile. The 57 seems to be well suited for Mahogany. In fact, EMG mainly used a Les Paul when testing and creating it.



Khoi said:


> that is so sick. I love the neck woods. I didn't know you could get it with an Endurneck too which is sick



Yeah man, the Endurneck is the default neck. The C profile is the option I think. 

After playing on an Endurneck for a little while its actually sort of weird immediately going back to a conventional type of neck profile.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 14, 2013)

Love the top finish

Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful! I think that is the first blue I've seen of these. Very nice- congrats!!


----------



## BlackStar7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Supremely gorgeous. Each time I see the CL pics it makes me think I'd rather have one than the Boden 7, despite lusting after the latter pretty much forever. That top is just outrageously nice!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 14, 2013)

Stunning! The neck is just perfect.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice!!!!!!!! Thats one hell of a top! Do you find any sound difference with the bridge pickup not being angled?


----------



## ikarus (Sep 14, 2013)

soo nice! HNGD!


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks amazing love the finish and the maple fretboard looks really awesome HNGD!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 14, 2013)

I am still thinking if I should or should not get one of these.


----------



## Doombreed (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful guitar! I would really appreciate a bit of a review when you get the time. Does it for instance change the way you play due to the unique shape / neck carve?

HNGD!


----------



## DeadWeight (Sep 14, 2013)

Finish looks awesome buddy, happy new guitar day! How do you like the enduroneck?


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 14, 2013)

I always thought the inlay was pac man. Now I just feel silly.


----------



## Zado (Sep 14, 2013)

But those are EMGs,it MUST sound like crap!


----------



## necronile (Sep 14, 2013)

Zado said:


> But those are EMGs,it MUST sound like crap!



Why because others say so?
Come on!
Stop with this EMG hating trend.
(Unless you joked here lol )


----------



## HL7DS (Sep 14, 2013)

HNGD! That looks so so inspiring.

P.S. Would be awesome to hear some demo clips!


----------



## StevenC (Sep 14, 2013)

HNGD! I can't wait to try these, though it sounds like they'll be great. Glad to hear Ola got the production series right.


----------



## Repsak (Sep 14, 2013)

Can't get enough of this guitar!


----------



## crg123 (Sep 14, 2013)

JPMike said:


> I am still thinking if I should or should not get one of these.



oh you.... haha


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 14, 2013)

necronile said:


> Why because others say so?
> Come on!
> Stop with this EMG hating trend.
> (Unless you joked here lol )



He was joking, he was putting the sarcasm on pretty thick there


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 14, 2013)

Must acquire one of these. Holy wow. It looks perfect all over.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice!!! Dibs if/when lol you decide to move this one on please!


----------



## Zado (Sep 14, 2013)

YJGB said:


> He was joking, he was putting the sarcasm on pretty thick there


Yep I play have some terrible emgs on my guitar too


----------



## Mklane (Sep 14, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## seraphim (Sep 14, 2013)

All the primary colors shown on one guitar.... And it's glorious. This is wizardry of the highest caliber


----------



## ihunda (Sep 14, 2013)

Amazing, congrats man.
I am going to snatch one of those someday!


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 14, 2013)

Stunning! I can't wait for my Washburn Boden 7 to arrive!


----------



## Jlang (Sep 14, 2013)

I really really hope they open up the multiple stain options for the cl7 , one can dream right? 

This thing is absolutely dreamy. Happy new guitar day friend.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 14, 2013)

Jlang said:


> I really really hope they open up the multiple stain options for the cl7 , one can dream right?
> 
> This thing is absolutely dreamy. Happy new guitar day friend.



You mean this?


----------



## Jlang (Sep 14, 2013)

YJGB said:


> You mean this?


No I mean the entire collection of stain options they are going to make available for the boden 8.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 14, 2013)

Jlang said:


> No I mean the entire collection of stain options they are going to make available for the boden 8.
> 
> *image*



Oh, okay, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 14, 2013)

Jlang said:


> I really really hope they open up the multiple stain options for the cl7 , one can dream right?
> 
> This thing is absolutely dreamy. Happy new guitar day friend.



Paul said they will most likely not be doing multi-stain options on the CL7 because its a signature model, best they've had to offer is that brown stain w/ gold hardware that was posted.

I would love a green CL7 and however, flamed maple is just so damn sexy.

If they had more options for colour I'd of definitely grabbed a CL7 instead of a Boden 7.


If only the CL7 came with passive pickups now XD


----------



## clintsal (Sep 14, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> If only the CL7 came with passive pickups now XD



They're passive-sized though, easy enough to swap out!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, the price tag is not that bad, let's see if any of these pops out in the used market. As for now I'll check around for some new ones and see what magic can happen!!

HNGD to the OP once again!!


----------



## Heroin (Sep 15, 2013)

getting a strandberg is for sure on my bucket-list of things to get before I die 

hngd


----------



## Syriel (Sep 15, 2013)

That guitar is pretty much proof that God exists.

Now time to find that old bitch that's willing to spend her fortune for me in exchange for my services.

HNGD MAN!


----------



## vinniemallet (Sep 15, 2013)

Amazing! NGD!


----------



## SavM (Sep 15, 2013)

I just keep coming back to this thread, what an amazing guitar!. Proud for you son!


----------



## Splinterhead (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks amazing! congrats!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 15, 2013)

This is the model I want soooo bad. I'm even thinking about dropping my plans on getting a J-custom for one.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 16, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Stunning! I can't wait for my Washburn Boden 7 to arrive!



Your in for a treat



Jzbass25 said:


> This is the model I want soooo bad. I'm even thinking about dropping my plans on getting a J-custom for one.



J Customs are amazing but I wouldn't trade this guitar in for a brand new J Custom. Longer scale length, no trem, maple board, chambered, nice and light weight, stainless frets. Plus you would save about a grand. The pickup routes aren't slanted and passives will drop right in.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 16, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> J Customs are amazing but I wouldn't trade this guitar in for a brand new J Custom. Longer scale length, no trem, maple board, chambered, nice and light weight, stainless frets. Plus you would save about a grand. The pickup routes aren't slanted and passives will drop right in.



I think I'm just going to have to become more rich(less poor more like) and get both =P


----------



## F0rte (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought they came with a flame maple fretboard?
Regardless, stunning guitar. Considering getting one, myself.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 16, 2013)

No flaws? I call bull$#it! 
Glad to see e day finally came where you can really enjoy a quality Boden.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 16, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> No flaws? I call bull$#it!
> Glad to see e day finally came where you can really enjoy a quality Boden.



That's what you get for using a well established and experienced factory


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 16, 2013)

LolWotGuitar said:


> I thought they came with a flame maple fretboard?
> Regardless, stunning guitar. Considering getting one, myself.



Its got some figure to it but yeah that was a little disappointing. But its still an amazing guitar regardless. 

By the way, Ive got a set of Aftermaths going in today


----------



## Shawn (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow, that is a nice finish and color. Beautiful fretboard too.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 16, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Its got some figure to it but yeah that was a little disappointing. But its still an amazing guitar regardless.
> 
> By the way, Ive got a set of Aftermaths going in today



I totally didn't notice the missing flamed board, thats a bit disappointing I REALLY hope that they aren't sending out all bodens/CLs with regular maple boards.

That maple board has a sick amount of figuring on it though.


----------



## Watty (Sep 16, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> I totally didn't notice the missing flamed board, thats a bit disappointing I REALLY hope that they aren't sending out all bodens/CLs with regular maple boards.
> 
> That maple board has a sick amount of figuring on it though.



That's one of my few qualms about placing an order right here and now. The shot they posted of several CL7 necks chilling out was almost disappointing as there was one in the batch that clearly head and shoulders above the rest (which were meh) and I'd want the option to choose if that's how varied the selection is. I know that's wishful thinking, but...

Regardless, thanks for posting some nicer, in-hand pics. Makes my decision down the road a bit more easy.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 16, 2013)

Watty said:


> That's one of my few qualms about placing an order right here and now. The shot they posted of several CL7 necks chilling out was almost disappointing as there was one in the batch that clearly head and shoulders above the rest (which were meh) and I'd want the option to choose if that's how varied the selection is. I know that's wishful thinking, but...
> 
> Regardless, thanks for posting some nicer, in-hand pics. Makes my decision down the road a bit more easy.



Aye I agree with it being a bit concerning.

I've been watching new bodens come out since placing my order and I really do wish you had a bit of wood selection because I've seen some pretty shotty claro tops but heck claro walnut tops are never ugly..just less figured than I'd like for the money everyones paying. I have faith that basically all the CLs/Bodens washburn is going to push out are going to be great, some aesthetically better than others though.

Edit: just talked to one of the guys at Astral and they assured me this was just a low figured flamed maple board, personally I don't see any flame in the wood but I'm no wood expert.


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 16, 2013)

That is an extremely gorgeous guitar. That cocobolo neck is what really gets me. Congrats.


----------



## fortisursus (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn I'm jealous. That is outstanding!


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Sep 17, 2013)

For months I been wonder whats up with the pacman inlay. But with that close up of the inlay I notice its like a mountain of some type.. Googled "scale the summit" and notice its a symbol for the band.. Still the only thing I don't like about the guitar. If you own this guitar you are subjecting yourself to a life time of questions about the pacman on your guitar..


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 17, 2013)

Andrewsonfire said:


> For months I been wonder whats up with the pacman inlay. But with that close up of the inlay I notice its like a mountain of some type.. Googled "scale the summit" and notice its a symbol for the band.. Still the only thing I don't like about the guitar. If you own this guitar you are subjecting yourself to a life time of questions about the pacman on your guitar..



Honestly who wouldn't want a giant pacman on their fretboard?


----------



## crowbar1115 (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks incredible!


----------



## Overtone (Sep 17, 2013)

hngd alain!


----------



## skeels (Sep 17, 2013)

Yup. The neck.


----------



## exordium (Sep 17, 2013)

It's a thing of beauty! Those pictures of the sides are making me hungry! Happy NGD!


----------



## movingpictures (Dec 2, 2013)

Was the wait time close to the 4 months they are quoting? 

Congrats on a killer axe!


----------



## Charvel7string (Dec 2, 2013)

Ive had the pleasure of working with paul at washburn and randall. Thank flame maple is beautiful and that neck is just insane!


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 2, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Its got some figure to it but yeah that was a little disappointing.


Actually man I think the fretboard looks better with less Flame to it. I have never been a big fan of flamed maple fretboards, maybe it is just the graphic designer in me coming out but I just think they look too busy when the flame pops too much, this...looks perfect to me!


----------



## imprinted (Dec 2, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Honestly who wouldn't want a giant pacman on their fretboard?



QFT. 

Wackawackawackawackawackawacka!


----------



## The Shred (Dec 3, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> I always thought the inlay was pac man. Now I just feel silly.



dammit can't be unseen LOL


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Dec 3, 2013)

dammit!! this is not helping the uncontrollable urge i have to smack down the deposit and get me a boden.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 3, 2013)

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> dammit!! this is not helping the uncontrollable urge i have to smack down the deposit and get me a boden.



I am that exact feeling man. I'm gathering funds and hopefully gonna lay down the deposit and get one soon.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 15, 2013)

The Shred said:


> dammit can't be unseen LOL



Its weird because I too saw the pacman inlay but after I got it I havent even looked at it that way at all. It doesnt come across that way in real life. Its an awesome inlay IMO. Abalone over maple rules!


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 17, 2013)

another beautiful CL7... this makes the recent price increase even worse, knowing I hadn't ordered one beforehand


----------



## tmfrank (Jan 17, 2014)

The only thing worse than trying to decide whether or not to get a CL7 is trying to decide between the blue or brown stain  

How does the Endurneck feel? I know this question's been asked a billion times, but I just wonder how it feels on a 7.


----------



## silent suicide (Jan 17, 2014)

tmfrank said:


> The only thing worse than trying to decide whether or not to get a CL7 is trying to decide between the blue or brown stain
> 
> How does the Endurneck feel? I know this question's been asked a billion times, but I just wonder how it feels on a 7.



I went for chocolate, because I am Belgian and I love chocolate.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 17, 2014)

Sweet so Washburn Boden is a yes...


----------



## shupe13 (Jan 17, 2014)

WOW!!
That is a beautiful, but weird, in a good nontraditional way guitar!!!

Congrats!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 17, 2014)

tmfrank said:


> The only thing worse than trying to decide whether or not to get a CL7 is trying to decide between the blue or brown stain
> 
> How does the Endurneck feel? I know this question's been asked a billion times, but I just wonder how it feels on a 7.



Blue all the way.

I love the endurneck. Thats really all that I have to say about it. You have to try one to know. Its not weird or doesn't hinder my playing at all. Its easy to adapt to. Definitely get the enurneck. Do I wish all my guitars had it? No. Do I wish this guitar didn't have it? No.



Konfyouzd said:


> Sweet so Washburn Boden is a yes...



Ive generally never seen a bad playing or anything less than stellar Washburn Custom Shop piece. The Nuno model that I played at NAMM 2 years back was the nicest playing 7 at NAMM that year. 

If its made by the Washburn CS, just know that it will be phenomenal! Every one Ive tried has played exceptionally well.


----------



## jdpogan (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful! Congratulations, I can't wait until I get my .strandberg*! Quick question, you mentioned it was "well under $3000", may I ask how much it was because on Astral EXR's catalog it has the price of these at $3450 USD.


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 19, 2014)

Strandberg rule !


----------



## ramses (Jan 19, 2014)

jdpogan said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations, I can't wait until I get my .strandberg*! Quick question, you mentioned it was "well under $3000", may I ask how much it was because on Astral EXR's catalog it has the price of these at $3450 USD.




There was a $500.00 increase across the board for 2014.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 19, 2014)

jdpogan said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations, I can't wait until I get my .strandberg*! Quick question, you mentioned it was "well under $3000", may I ask how much it was because on Astral EXR's catalog it has the price of these at $3450 USD.



I paid $2850 for it. Thats how much they were for the first year of production. Now they are $3450. The price went up by $600 the year after it came out


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 19, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> I paid $2850 for it. Thats how much they were for the first year of production. Now they are $3450. The price went up by $600 the year after it came out



Well based on your own experience with these WashBodens, do you feel like they are still worth the price even after the proce hike?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 19, 2014)

Seanthesheep said:


> Well based on your own experience with these WashBodens, do you feel like they are still worth the price even after the proce hike?



I believe that you generally you pay for what you get. Companies tend to know that not everyone is dumb. If they price themselves out then eventually the masses will figure it out and go somewhere else. A desire for longevity goes hand in hand with most business practices, and not making people aware to being ripped off is the best way to achieve longevity.

The thing with these guitars is that you have a lot of people in the middle man chain who need to make money off every sale. You have the Washburn owner, the guy ordering the woods, the crew that assembles them, the guy who sets em up, then you have two guys running the distribution at Astral EXR who are Paul and Allen, then you have Ola Strandberg himself who needs to see a good profit obviously. Plus its a sig model so you have Chris Letchford himself involved. There are basically 4 guys involved who need to see a profit outside of Washburn. I was surprised they were only $2850 before I realized that it was probably just a publicity stunt to have em so cheap the first year. It was a win win really, it got guitars in to peoples hands which was good for both company and consumer alike.

Now as far as it being worth the price? All I can do is compare it to what else is out there. There is nothing better for less. A J Custom is more expensive, a high spec in-stock KxK is more expensive, custom shop pieces are more expensive. What else is there? This guitar has a Cocobolo neck and is chambered like crazy! You could directly get a Carvin for less but they dont do Cocobolo in the neck, and they dont chamber their guitars, and I dont think they are as nice. You could get an EBMM JP7 but those are heavy in weight and have trems, and dont have the Cocobolo neck, endurneck etc. You could get a maple neck and swamp ash wings Mayones Regius for the same price, that is probably your best bet but honestly Id rather have the CL7 than a stock Regius. Let me make the Regius the wenge neck and mahogany wings then you have an equal, but those two options will make your Regius over 4K.


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jan 19, 2014)

why did they have such a massive price increase?


----------



## Watty (Jan 19, 2014)

When I was talking to Paul, he indicated it was to true up the pricing to better reflect the actual costs involved in production.


----------



## silent suicide (Jan 19, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> Now as far as it being worth the price? All I can do is compare it to what else is out there. There is nothing better for less. A J Custom is more expensive, a high spec in-stock KxK is more expensive, custom shop pieces are more expensive. What else is there? This guitar has a Cocobolo neck and is chambered like crazy! You could directly get a Carvin for less but they dont do Cocobolo in the neck, and they dont chamber their guitars, and I dont think they are as nice. You could get an EBMM JP7 but those are heavy in weight and have trems, and dont have the Cocobolo neck, endurneck etc. You could get a maple neck and swamp ash wings Mayones Regius for the same price, that is probably your best bet but honestly Id rather have the CL7 than a stock Regius. Let me make the Regius the wenge neck and mahogany wings then you have an equal, but those two options will make your Regius over 4K.




This is exactly the reason why I ordered a CL7.
I feel like you are getting more value for you money, as you are getting an ergonomic guitar that has awesome wood choices.
I don't think I would ever pay this kind of money for a CS Fender, Gibson,...
Plus I have some cramping in my hand and I would prefer a light guitar that is very versatile.

I don't think this kind of money can get you anything better.
But this is my own personal opinion.


----------



## eclipze1 (May 14, 2014)

Guys, I wanted to hear from any of you about Boden CL7 (Mahogany).
I wanted to choose Boden 7 (Swamp Ash body) but due to the slanted pickup which may hinder me to swap pickups in future.

I had a weird and slightly bad experience with the dark sound tone of a Mahogany Neck Thru 7 string, I changed from SD blackouts to EMG707X to SD Pegasus to BKP Rebel Yell. Rebel Yell at least makes the guitar brighter.

So because of mahagony, I avoid it. However, for Boden CL7, it seems abit different. I would like to ask about the sound and tone of the CL7 with the EMG 57/66 set, is it very dark sounding?
(Also, it made me consider to get CL7 because of the bolt-on Cocobolo neck which may not make the sound too dark.)


----------



## leonardo7 (May 15, 2014)

eclipze1 said:


> Guys, I wanted to hear from any of you about Boden CL7 (Mahogany).
> I wanted to choose Boden 7 (Swamp Ash body) but due to the slanted pickup which may hinder me to swap pickups in future.
> 
> I had a weird and slightly bad experience with the dark sound tone of a Mahogany Neck Thru 7 string, I changed from SD blackouts to EMG707X to SD Pegasus to BKP Rebel Yell. Rebel Yell at least makes the guitar brighter.
> ...



I would get the CL7, especially since you seem to be into trying out different types of pickups. Since they arent slanted you will be able to try out different pickups in the CL7. I put Aftermaths in mine and it sounds amazing in the bridge position. Yes its dark but its punchy and has this airy quality to palm mutes that really cut through well. Its an amazingly well designed instrument. The attack is on point and clarity in the lows are good too. Its dark but not stale, dead or dull at all. The EMGs sounded great too. I actually just recently tracked one of the songs for my upcoming album with my CL7 so I should have a sound clip posted soon enough, as soon as bass is tracked, and it gets mixed and mastered.


----------



## Dabo Fett (May 15, 2014)

As far as 7s go this is probably my most listed after guitar currently. I just wish I could afford one! Like even though my brain tells me "you could get two fully spec'd out carvins instead!" I think I'd still rather the boden


----------



## leonardo7 (May 15, 2014)

Dabo Fett said:


> As far as 7s go this is probably my most listed after guitar currently. I just wish I could afford one! Like even though my brain tells me "you could get two fully spec'd out carvins instead!" I think I'd still rather the boden



I dont like the way Carvins feel. I dont like their neck profiles. Id definitely take a Strandberg over a Carvin, but thats just my opinion. Id also take a mayones over a Carvin, but yeah, if budget is of concern then Carvin can have the appeal for sure.


----------



## Eclipse (May 15, 2014)

Sweet guitar man! Love it!


----------



## eclipze1 (May 15, 2014)

leonardo7 said:


> I would get the CL7, especially since you seem to be into trying out different types of pickups. Since they arent slanted you will be able to try out different pickups in the CL7. I put Aftermaths in mine and it sounds amazing in the bridge position. Yes its dark but its punchy and has this airy quality to palm mutes that really cut through well. Its an amazingly well designed instrument. The attack is on point and clarity in the lows are good too. Its dark but not stale, dead or dull at all. The EMGs sounded great too. I actually just recently tracked one of the songs for my upcoming album with my CL7 so I should have a sound clip posted soon enough, as soon as bass is tracked, and it gets mixed and mastered.


 
Thank you, Leonardo7.
Hahaha, yeah, I changed alot of pickups myself.
But for expensive guitars, I tried not to mess too much with it (such as my EBMM JP-X).
The thing is also that I wanted to just get a good guitar with the right pickups and after many years, then I will change the pickup.

Spoken to also a guy who owns a Boden 8, ..... I basically ask alot of people. 

Sincerely, thank you for your advice.
I will start to consider soon on Boden 7 and CL7. Still, I cannot deny that the bluish CL7 is a beautiful guitar.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 2, 2014)

I just put a set of BKP Juggernauts into this guitar. The 57-7/66-7 lasted maybe a week or so then Ive had a set of Aftermaths in it the entire time. The Aftermath bridge sounds really really good in this guitar. I actually tracked a song with it and I will post it once its mixed, but we are working on bass and leads right now so its going to be a short while but I will post that clip ASAP. Now onto the Juggs! Ive tried em in a few other guitars and was not so impressed. I wasnt a fan of em in a few other guitars I tried em in, but in this light weight guitar the bridge emphasizes the low end mids and brings a nice solid tone with weight behind it. Some guitars carry certain tonal aspects no matter which pickups you use but this guitar in particular really tends to give itself to the pickups. What I mean by that is that I had Aftermaths and Juggs in a few other guitars and the guitars more or less still had certain tonal aspects that stayed the same between the pickups, but this guitar sounds completely different with different pickups. Its a really good test bed for pickups IMO and the Juggs sound great!


----------



## Fringe (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow...this is just stunning, again I'm tempted to go for a Boden...if only I could play one somewhere around here


----------



## geese_com (Jun 5, 2014)

I have already started saving for one of these....


----------



## eclipze1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Leonardo7, you change the pickups!!!!

I only have 1 word &#8230;. "A W E S O M E".

Anyway, thanks Leonardo 7, for the advice you gave. Appreciate your advice.

But I went for Boden 7 (Space colour) and Boden 6 (Brown over Black).


----------

